# A little video I made if anyone's interested



## goldenchild (Mar 28, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xM-YsiFnJ1I[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Mar 28, 2012)

great video, and great music. thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 28, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 28, 2012)

jack_burton said:


> Very cool, thanks for sharing!


I'll second that! Good tunes!


----------



## ericrm (Mar 28, 2012)

that was nice to watch

im surprise to see you use bomex directly on heat with nothing in case it broke.
each time i read about bomex it is suposed to be crap.. have you add probleme with yours?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 28, 2012)

Great video!

I did a batch this past weekend and used these same methods with the following differences:

1. I use 31% HCl to precipitate the silver chloride from the silver nitrate solution. Much faster and regenerates some nitric acid so the left over liquid can be used in other base metal dissolutions. The chloride forms instantly, clumps up nicely, and settles in a flash.

2. I use table sugar dissolved in water to do the conversion of silver oxide to elemental silver. I found the karo/dry sugar makes sticky globs sometimes in the bottom of the beaker and requires a little more stirring to finish up the reaction. Both work equally well.

Steve


----------



## watcher6880 (Mar 30, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> 2. I use table sugar dissolved in water to do the conversion of silver oxide to elemental silver.



What sugar to water ratio do you use? How much water would be too much water?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 30, 2012)

Put as much sugar in water as you could. You are good to go when no more sugar will dissolve.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 30, 2012)

Hate to be a troublemaker but my smartphone is too dumb to play imbedded files - would it be possible to post a link to the video? Sounds helpful


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 30, 2012)

Should the beginning solution be room temp or heated to help dissolve the added chemicals (salt, lye, sugar)?


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 30, 2012)

dtectr said:


> Hate to be a troublemaker but my smartphone is too dumb to play imbedded files - would it be possible to post a link to the video? Sounds helpful


http://youtu.be/xM-YsiFnJ1I


----------



## dtectr (Mar 30, 2012)

maynman1751 said:


> dtectr said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to be a troublemaker but my smartphone is too dumb to play imbedded files - would it be possible to post a link to the video? Sounds helpful
> ...


You ARE the man! Thanks


----------

